# Bear in tree stand



## aligator (Aug 2, 2010)

Don't know if you seen this, got it from another site.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 2, 2010)

The picture appears to be photoshoped to me. Notice the large tree at the bears feet , appears under stand but not above. Also a tree behind the tree with stand in it does not appear right.  JMO.


----------



## RTWILLIAMS71 (Aug 2, 2010)

The wife and i was watching tv last week and seen something like tthis on a hunting show from up around canada. The outfitter and hunter walked up on it. Was very surprised!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 2, 2010)

Photo shopped or not, you leave a foam seated tree stand in the mts. up here and you may as well plan on coming back to a tree stand with the seat tore out of it. In the past 5yrs I've had them chew the seats out of 7 of them. Last year I climbed down at 11 a.m. went and grabbed a sandwhich and was back at the tree by 1:30 p.m.  and my seat was tore out.


----------



## Steven Farr (Aug 2, 2010)

LanceColeman said:


> Photo shopped or not, you leave a foam seated tree stand in the mts. up here and you may as well plan on coming back to a tree stand with the seat tore out of it. In the past 5yrs I've had them chew the seats out of 7 of them. Last year I climbed down at 11 a.m. went and grabbed a sandwhich and was back at the tree by 1:30 p.m.  and my seat was tore out.



That is the truth.  They do love a treestand seat


----------



## jp94 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had lots of lock-on stands that have had the seats torn off and even knocked sideways on the tree.  I could see a bear climbing up and sitting on the platform just like it would a big tree limb.


----------



## Dana Young (Aug 2, 2010)

Bears definately love to get in your tree stands if you leave one in these mtns as Lance has said the seat will be gone and depending on the size of the bear your stand may be broken.


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 2, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> Bears definately love to get in your tree stands if you leave one in these mtns as Lance has said the seat will be gone and depending on the size of the bear your stand may be broken.



I gotta API bowhunter supreme  top section somewhere out there that one literally tore off the tree and drug off!! I looked for two days and never found it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 2, 2010)

That's a hoot. I've heard of hunting clubs where you competed with other hunters for treestand with the 1st come 1st served approach, but having to beat a bear to be 1st in a treestand is ridiculous.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 2, 2010)

*Now Tree stand poachers. . .*

have a great cover for the naive.  

"Son, I saw that bear hauling out of the woods and headed down 441 with that tree stand on its back."   "That sure was a mighty nice tree stand."


----------



## huntfish (Aug 2, 2010)

Dana Young said:


> Bears definately love to get in your tree stands if you leave one in these mtns as Lance has said the seat will be gone and depending on the size of the bear your stand may be broken.





LanceColeman said:


> I gotta API bowhunter supreme  top section somewhere out there that one literally tore off the tree and drug off!! I looked for two days and never found it.



Had one destroyed last year in Habersham....


----------



## Gordief (Aug 3, 2010)

ate half my deer 3-D target next to dawson forest


----------



## jmfauver (Aug 3, 2010)

I watched one of the outdoor shows...They captured a black bear on camera go 70 yds from the hunter climb a tree and go to sleep in the stand.....


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Aug 7, 2010)

Steven Farr said:


> That is the truth.  They do love a treestand seat



That's funny! They must like to chew the poots out of them


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Aug 22, 2010)

they have got them out of my lock on's 30ft up


----------



## albridges (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats funny real or not


----------



## HuntNTails (Aug 22, 2010)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> That's a hoot. I've heard of hunting clubs where you competed with other hunters for treestand with the 1st come 1st served approach, but having to beat a bear to be 1st in a treestand is ridiculous.



I bet the bear gets the stand everytime!!! Unless it's bear season.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Sep 5, 2010)

is putting up a treestand baiting? just put one up then wait for the bear to climb up it then shoot him!


----------



## whitworth (Sep 5, 2010)

*Wonder if it's an ingenious anti campaign*

Like Anti- Leaving your tree stand- in the woods Campaign.


----------



## billysun (Sep 18, 2010)

got to thinking...good thing you didn't leave a gun or bow up there with it..hahahaha


----------

